# IBS-C, cocaine, and anxiety



## wootven (May 15, 2009)

COCAINE (yes, the drug) helps me more with IBS than anything else I've tried.

OK --- you guys reading yet?

The next closest I ever come to relief is when I start drinking alcohol (any kind - from beer to wine to straight whiskey).

After that, caffeine (preferably in mate form, but sometimes in coffee, although that usually upsets my stomach more).

I have two questions. I am a 24 y/o male, suffering with IBS-C since age 18 when it came on incredibly suddenly and I've had basically no relief since (I'm not that irregular any more - I'll usually go once a day -- but the pain hasn't really improved much).

1) Has anyone else had a similar experience? Maybe not with cocaine (which is, also, a stimulant known to generate BMs even in people who do not suffer from IBS), but with alcohol? I mean really, just suffering all day long; almost giving up hope of being able to get to sleep without self-medicating with the kitchen sink and then some; then finally having a sip or two of whiskey at the end of the night and BOOM, I have to literally run to the bathroom, where I release a beautifully well-formed shit-baby. Similar (usually more intense but similar feeling) with coke. Not usually as urgent with caffeine, but similar. The BMs that I have in these scenarios are by FAR the most relieving BMs I ever get (though not fully relieving, they usually make me feel that "loose" and "carefree" feeling of having emptied, at least for a while, that I recall vaguely from my younger youth).

2) Asking for some speculation: given that a) I have had the full litany of tests; i.e. colonoscopies (plural! i am 24...), upper endoscopies, capsule endoscopies, some more i'm forgetting, lactose intolerance, gluten intolerance (celiac), bacterial overgrowth, etc. -- all negative; b) my degree of constipation is uncorrelated with the consistency of my stool; and c) the aforementioned EXTREME sensitivity to mind-altering substances which help me "relax" , put me in my "comfort zone", w/e; would y'all speculate that maybe my issue is being severely exacerbated by some kind of generalized / social anxiety disorder?

I also think this might be the case because IBS started affecting me at what was probably the first stressful "adult" thing I had to do, which was apply to college.

I already lost my job out of college in part because I can't focus for shit when I'm suffering from this, so I am desperately trying to see if I can find some improvement this summer before I start my PhD in August.

Oh and go ahead and tell me I should get treatment for drug addiction, blablabla. I know this site is likely populated by motherly figures and I do appreciate the concern. I ask that you please not worry yourselves too much as I am actually doing quite well and fully believe that none of these things are long-term SOLUTIONS to the problem. I only bring them up because the fact that they give me SUCH relief in the moment seems to me that it may be indicative of the root cause of my problem.

I also haven't talked to my doctor about how substances affect me. Should I??

Thank you so much, this is an incredibly amazing site and thanks to everyone for doing what you do....you all know how hard this can be...

Cheers


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

A lot of people with IBS on the D side find alcohol generally triggers their diarrhea, but maybe not 2 minutes after they have a sip.

I might talk to the doctor, if stress-relief/relaxation is what you need there may be a healthier, or more sustainable way to do it.


----------



## SoCal_Lady91 (Feb 11, 2014)

Ive tried cocaine before and it gives me a bowel movement. I personally got addicted to heroin because of my ibs and for a little it eased my pain but in the long run made my gas and constipation worse.
hey where do u live wootven? Maybe we can party together.  message me


----------



## Dreamcatcher32 (Nov 12, 2013)

I've never had a drug or alcohol problem because of this issue but I can certainly see how some would be pushed to that! I know caffeine definitely stimulates peristalsis and I am unclear about alcohol or drugs. Alcohol increases my IBS problems.

You mentioned pain... what kind of pain? Rectal pain while having a BM? That signals to me that you have an outlet problem. That could mean pelvic floor dysfunction, you may have excess tension in your pelvic floor due to anxiety and stress over it. You may 'tense up' versus relaxing when having a BM.

Do you have fairly hard stool or is it looser? That is an important determination. If you're dealing with harder stool, then you need to find a way to loosen it but not too much, as diarrhea can be just as difficult to get out and very upsetting to the pelvic floor. If it is loose, try to bulk your stool with a probiotic (Philips Colon Health is one) and drink less water. Because WATER is what is going to give you loose stool! Most people don't pay attention to this and it's a huge mistake. If you eat something and don't drink water, the food sits in you like a brick. Diet is #1 when changing your stool. I say this to everyone here. It's the LAST thing people want to ever change. Or they'll change a few items in their diet and expect results. If you wind up eating something that constipates you twice a week then hey, you're gonna be backed up. Once I cut out rice, pasta, bread, gluten, steak, etc... my stools got pretty loose. I keep a diary of all the foods that work for me and all the ones that don't. Everyone has a different body and different things will work for different people. You have to keep careful track and it takes a lot of effort and time.

If hard stool is your problem, there are way less dangerous things to try to 'loosen' things. You can try Magnesium Citrate, Miralax, Citrucel, psyllium husk, etc. But don't overuse this. If you eat right, I swear your body can do the job just fine. Please also avoid diarrhea at all costs. Both hard stool and diahrrea can be equally as tough.

Your diet will HELP an outlet disorder. Getting diagnosed with PFD is a slippery slope. I would not rush to a motility doctor to get tested for it, as sometimes the tests don't show it. My anorectal manometry was normal, yet the biofeedback specialists at Mayo Clinic diagnosed me. It'll be hard work but I would find a physical therapist who specializes in pelvic floor dysfunction. Biofeedback would be greatly helpful for you. For now, make sure you are going to the bathroom in the CORRECT way. It should be a relaxed state where you only 'pooch' your belly out and do not push with your rectum. Pooping should be a 100% relaxed state of being. To help with the pain, I would buy a squatty potty. It's kind of embarrassing but it's very good for those with outlet disorders. Even Howard Stern was talking about it on the radio yesterday and it cracked me up. He refuses to poop without the squatty potty.

So yeah... if you change your diet, I don't think you'll need any 'helpers' really. If you got into a bind, you could just use Milk of Magnesia. Do remember you don't HAVE to go every single day. You can go every 2-3 days and that IS in fact normal. You might not need to stress about this as much as you think you do. Sounds like you're on a pretty good track pooping everyday. Your system isn't 'special' or 'different' because alcohol and drugs seem to work for you. There could also be a heavy mental component there. Nothing works 'instantly' on your bowels like that. These substances probably just make you feel relaxed enough to 'go.' I DO know caffeine and exercise is stimulating and that's proven science. (though just do running or walking - no ab exercises that might tense the pelvic floor) If you have an outlet disorder then relaxing is going to be your friend.


----------

